# dropped off pigeon w/badly splayed legs



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm in parrot rescue and someone dropped off a pigeon with an extreme case of splayed legs. I've been reading on basic care.one of the threads seemed to suggest they need a mate, regardless of being handicapped. Can one keep a pigeon longterm indoors without a mate? I'm at a complete loss here as I know parrots but next to nothing about pigeons. Please help.any advice greatly appreciated. The pigeon can fly but walking is another story. Thanks in advance


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the pigeon an adult or still young?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well since she said it can fly, I am assuming it is on the adult side =/


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

Young adult? I'm assuming. He uses his wings to kinda scoot around as well. I just want to do what is best for this guy. I'm in parrot rescue and pigeons are a whole different ball game so to speak. I was reading under the handicapped heading and all of the birds were given mates and introduced to a coop. if keeping him alone is detrimental to his health and happiness I want to know so I can find a way to fix it. I have him in a wide bottomed cage, and he roosts on a pillow. He hates being locked up and does try to escape. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pearced848 said:


> Hi, I'm in parrot rescue and someone dropped off a pigeon with an extreme case of splayed legs. I've been reading on basic care.one of the threads seemed to suggest they need a mate, regardless of being handicapped. Can one keep a pigeon longterm indoors without a mate? I'm at a complete loss here as I know parrots but next to nothing about pigeons. Please help.any advice greatly appreciated. The pigeon can fly but walking is another story. Thanks in advance


The reason the question of age was asked is because the leg can be corrected if given treatment, IF they are young enough. so if this pigeon has matured his leg is what it is. so your question was can one keep a pigeon indoors longterm without a mate? and the answer is yes, as long as you interact with him/her allot.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How about a picture? We can tell you a lot more by seeing a picture.

Pidgey


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

I will get right on the pictures. Hopefully by this afternoon. Parrots do get splayed legs and I'm aware they can be corrected, but you are correct in saying its been too long in my opinion as well. I'm in Ohio and volunteer for a 5013.c non-profit rescue. Our mission is to help abandoned birds, or birds in need of rehabilitation. We do not under any circumstances "put to sleep" birds. But we really only deal with parrots. So my knowledge is sorely lacking in pigeon care. I will post some pics and if anyone has an opinion on where and how this guy can live his life being happy and healthy I'm open to any and all suggestions. Thank you for helping.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pearced848 said:


> I will get right on the pictures. Hopefully by this afternoon. Parrots do get splayed legs and I'm aware they can be corrected, but you are correct in saying its been too long in my opinion as well. I'm in Ohio and volunteer for a 5013.c non-profit rescue. Our mission is to help abandoned birds, or birds in need of rehabilitation. We do not under any circumstances "put to sleep" birds. But we really only deal with parrots. So my knowledge is sorely lacking in pigeon care. I will post some pics and if anyone has an opinion on where and how this guy can live his life being happy and healthy I'm open to any and all suggestions. Thank you for helping.


 Pet Pigeons are treated very similar to hookbills, the meds used and care when sick and feeding of the young with the kaytee exact, the pigeon's diet is more grain and seed based rather then fruit as some hookbills prefer and need. , but they can enjoy chopped carrot and greens, the care is not much different from hookbills except they need more wing room in the cage as they do not climb and use the beak like the hookbills do and they do not bite as hard...lol..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pearced848 said:


> Young adult? I'm assuming. He uses his wings to kinda scoot around as well. I just want to do what is best for this guy. I'm in parrot rescue and pigeons are a whole different ball game so to speak. I was reading under the handicapped heading and all of the birds were given mates and introduced to a coop. if keeping him alone is detrimental to his health and happiness I want to know so I can find a way to fix it. I have him in a wide bottomed cage, and he roosts on a pillow. He hates being locked up and does try to escape. Any advice is welcome.


I would take him to an avain vet for an evaluation.
Try giving him a mirror so he can look at himself.
Jay3, here, adopted a splay leg pigeon and would be a good member for you to get to know. Her pigeon, Scooter, is pretty cute. Jay is always thinking of new ways to enrich Scooter's life. Like your rescue, Scooter can fly, but had trouble walking.
Splay can be corrected if the bird is still growing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to Jay's page...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=9770


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope I sucessfully attatched some pictures. If not I will try again. Being in rescue one of our goals is to find suitable homes for birds. I am not truly equipped for pigeons. This guy doenst want to be in a cage and is out most of the day or escapes! He tries to get out in the night time as well. It seems we are doing the right thing by him so far, but my next goal is to find him a home where he can be. happy and possibly have a mate. Can someone point me to the proper resources?


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry if I posted too big. I'm not truly computer savvy! I just saw the link (jays)and I'm going to utilize it asap. I don't have any idea on how to entertain or enrich a pigeons life at this point and that's one of my worries and concerns. Going to get a mirror with him right away though. Thanks so very much. You've all been wonderful and informative.


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

And to add one thing the bird is approx. 4 months old at this time.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have seen that before--it's not correctable by any standard splinting method. Surgical intervention can work but I think I remember a recent case where things went awry. That said, pigeons can emotionally bind to people and be just about as happy that way. This little guy will want to fly around but, obviously, his/her landing gear won't work too well. If given time out in the open, he/she will tend to beat his/her wing feathers up pretty badly. I had one like this that lived in my loft for years, and he managed. He didn't live as long as he would have had he been normal, but sometimes what you get is what you get.

Pidgey


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought so on non correctable, its pretty bad as far as I can tell. He seems happy, he does get out most of every day. He is basically considered a "foster" until we can find him a safe happy home. He doesn't bite or peck at all and seeks out the company of my 8yr old. If I can find a "pigeon " person with say a handicapped mate that would be ideal. Until such a time he is being cared for as well as possible here. Do pigeons enjoy toys like a parrot does and if, what kind should I provide him? He flies about the house with ease, then picks somewhere soft to "roost". He also uses his wings to kinda scoot his body if need be. So I guess boiled down is toys? And anyone know a place for handicapped pigeons that is safe, where he can live a happy life in a roost if its possible?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

people say that pigeons don't like toys, but mine play with toys all the time! They have little hanging rings, bells, and even wooden fruits! Mine LOOOOVEEE little mirrors, they preen and just check themselves out.


----------



## pearced848 (Jan 11, 2012)

That sounds good. Are we talking things meant for say a parakeet? The little rings and balls with bells? I make toys bcuz I have so many foster parrots pass through on their way to adoption. I can make just about anything. My little guys love to "preen" on rafia tied to plastic rings as well. Do you think he would enjoy something like that? Any suggestions will be put into use for sure. And once again I can't thank everyone enough for guiding me through pigeon 101. I want him to be happy until I can find him his forever home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it just the one leg? Or are both off? If it's just the one leg, then he can learn to land pretty well. Scooter has one leg that goes back like that, and he has learned to fly to his cage, land on the 1"X1" piece of wood that I have run across the front doorway of his cage, and then pop inside. Also has learned to use the bad leg to turn with. And for a kind of kick stand to balance himself when standing. Can even walk some now. We worked a lot with him when we got him so that the good leg wouldn't contract in that tucked up under him position. And he does fine. And no, your pigeon can be happy with an owner that is willing to spend time and interact with him. A mate isn't necessary.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

pearced848 said:


> That sounds good. Are we talking things meant for say a parakeet? The little rings and balls with bells? I make toys bcuz I have so many foster parrots pass through on their way to adoption. I can make just about anything. My little guys love to "preen" on rafia tied to plastic rings as well. Do you think he would enjoy something like that? Any suggestions will be put into use for sure. And once again I can't thank everyone enough for guiding me through pigeon 101. I want him to be happy until I can find him his forever home.


 Yeah  the parakeet kind. And yeah, he would like that  
Thanks for helping this cutie ^_^


----------

